# Uneven shell pattern



## skroschel (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello!
I'm concerned about my Russian tortoise's shell growth. I'm not a new owner, but I've been a young, naive one. I got my tortoise as a gift from my parents about 7 years ago and have been going by their instructions since. She lives in a large indoor cage but I would bring her outside or let her roam in the garden sometimes. I would feed her mainly romain lettuce and dandelions in the summer. I now realize that isn't a large enough variety.
I know she's a little overweight also. It's been a constant struggle but I'm never sure how much to feed her. I only give her a small handfull each day, barely half a leaf of romain. I know she'd eat way more if she could and she often does when she's outside but i'm concerned about her getting fatter. Here are some images of her shell. Let me know what you think and what I can do to make her healthy!!
Thankyouuuu!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2012)

That shell just tells us there is a lot of fast growth and not much outside time (sunshine).

A steppe tortoise needs (I mean REALLY NEEDS) a large area to roam. When they roam far distances, their growth evens out and over-eating isn't a problem.

Your tortoise is plenty big enough to spend all of its time outside. Can you try to get someone to build you a safe outdoor habitat?


----------



## yagyujubei (Aug 28, 2012)

In my opinion, the shell will grow like that with not enough nutrition. She has been lacking something in her diet. Why do you think she's overweight? How big is she? A half leaf of romaine isn't going to cut it. I would add some mazuri to her diet as well as calcium carbonate.


----------



## skroschel (Aug 28, 2012)

I have to apologize in advance. I was having trouble working out this website so I think I made a second post exactly the same as this one, ha. But anyway,
I think she's overweight cause I never see her completely in her shell. Also, her butt hangs out the back a little bit and she seems to have some soft, pudgy looking skin in front. It doesn't look as tight as other tortoises in pictures. But her shell is about the size of my hand, so I'd say 5.5/6 inches long, and 4/5 inches wide, maybe 2.5 tall? I'm estimating all this cause I don't have a ruler with me. 
-Skyler


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome Skyler. Where in the world are you? The best thing you could do for your tortoise is build a great big, but safe, outdoor enclosure and put him out there whenever the weather permits. Outside he will get lots of exercise, sunshine and natural grazing. Plus he can dig in the dirt which makes a Russian very happy. You can get some Testudo grazing seed mix to plant and he can eat all he wants and you won't have to "feed" him at all.


----------



## skroschel (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!
Unfortunately, I have my tortoise with me at college. Well, it's not unfortunate in the fact that she keeps me company 
Either way, it's quite impossible for me to build an outdoor pen for her considering our yard is puny and I'm only renting the place. But lately, I've been buying her more of a variety at the store: red and green leaf lettuce, radicchio, and endive. Her pen is a bit smaller than it was at home but I let her out in my room and let her roam around throughout the day. Sometimes when I have time, I take her outside but our yard has no weeds in it 
But my main question is about her eating habits. She's been eating like crazy lately!! Before I moved into school, I would take her outside for 20ish minutes and let her graze around the yard for breakfast, then I would leave her in my room for the day. And she would be super active! Roaming around all the time.
Now, she doesn't seem quite as active (though still fairly active), but is always checking her food bowl for something to eat. And when I do bring her food, she eats it like she's been starving for days! I don't know if this is because of her growth and exercise that she's hungry or if she just really likes food and I should be feeding her less so she doesn't get overweight?
I'm basically unsure of how much to feed her. Lately I've been giving her a little bit of everything I mentioned earlier and I give her a descent handful. Sometimes I give her treats later in the day but that's only cause she's trying to eat the wood and rocks in her pen! So that must mean she's food-deprived? Should I be feeding her more?
Any other suggestions? I know her home isn't ideal for most russians, but this is the first time I've brought her to school with me and I'm not sure my parents would be much better suited at home to take care of her on their own time.
Thanks!
PS: I'm from Minnesota!


----------

